# Storing Aponogenton Bulbs



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

A couple of months ago, I purchased a whole bunch of aponogenton bulbs and Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri') bulbs from Wal-Mart. They were cheap and I did not assume anything would happen when I threw them in my tank. But 70% of the bulbs survived and the plants grew like weeds. Eventhough I spent $20 in bulbs(5 packages), the plants that resulted sell for $10 each and I have at least$60 in plants if not more. 

I love these plants and they as they grow from bulbs they are easily moved if I need to rescape my aquarium. Also, for me, these proved to be even more hardy than anubias, java fern, and java mosss. I find them comparable to the Cyrptocornes in terms of hardiness but unlike some crypts, they don't experience leaf melt if you move them around or uproot them to rescape your aquarium.

Now the bad part, I read that these bulbs need a period of dormancy after 6 months and should be refridgerated for 3-6 monhts and re-introduced into the aquarium and that way they will keep growing indefinitely. So, what is the best way to store these? I was thinking of cutting all the stems and roots right to the bulbs, then filling some empty plastic bags with sphagnum peat moss and burying them. Is it a good idea to sprinkle a commercial grade fungicide on the bulb(s) before burying them in the sphagnum? Has anyone ever successfully refridgerated and reused these bulbs and if so how did you store these bulbs and how long? Many thanks.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've never successfully kept Aponogeton bulbs through a dormant period. But, I've been convinced that they don't *need* a dormant period. Sure in some locations in the wild they ponds can dry up and the bulbs *can* survice moist dormancy but they don't *have* to.

Allegedly when the plant slows down it neds a dormant period. But ya know what? It's just hungry, stick a plant tab under the bulb and it'll wake back up.

I had one laceplant that ate a plant tab every couple of weeks and ran for about 3 years non stop filling, and I mean FILLING a 40 gallon tank with leaves nearly 3 feet long and 8 inches wide. The thing was a monster. I got it off a friend who imported a bunch of bulbs - he had about 100 of them in a 65G tank that lasted for years and years with no sigs of any need of dormancy. It's a myth as fas as I've seen.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

rs79 said:


> I've never successfully kept Aponogeton bulbs through a dormant period. But, I've been convinced that they don't *need* a dormant period. Sure in some locations in the wild they ponds can dry up and the bulbs *can* survice moist dormancy but they don't *have* to.
> 
> Allegedly when the plant slows down it neds a dormant period. But ya know what? It's just hungry, stick a plant tab under the bulb and it'll wake back up.
> 
> I had one laceplant that ate a plant tab every couple of weeks and ran for about 3 years non stop filling, and I mean FILLING a 40 gallon tank with leaves nearly 3 feet long and 8 inches wide. The thing was a monster. I got it off a friend who imported a bunch of bulbs - he had about 100 of them in a 65G tank that lasted for years and years with no sigs of any need of dormancy. It's a myth as fas as I've seen.


Many thanks for responding. I will leave them in my tank indefinitely and see what happens.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I have those plants in several tanks for a number of years. No fertilizer except fish food. The plants keep growing and never stop.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've found them to be VERY hungty plants. Even regular column ferts don't seem to be enough for the buggers to do really well they want a rich rich substrate. Like, say pond lilies.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

What do you look for to indicate they have enough fertilization? My aponogetons keep flowering even though the only thing I add is just fish food.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

As long as they're putting out new leaves (flowering is even better) then they're ok. If/when they put out leaves that are smaller or seem to slow down the rate at which they put out new leaves then they're hungry.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Only one of the dozens of aquatic plant books that I have mention anything about how to store aponogeton bulbs. That author said to wrap it in a piece of a sphagnum moss mat liner and put it in a cood, dry place. He didn't say anything about refridgeration nor how long to keep them dormant. All the books say that the aponogetons that require dormancy periods will live longer with them, but several can live without a dormancy period. There is way too much conflicting information. I say, just let it grow as it will and if it stops growing and starts looking sad, take it out and store it. If it does well, let it keep going.


----------

